# Голеностоп и колено - принципиальные отличия в нагрузках и статистика?



## Александр Громов (7 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте. Хотелось бы узнать, есть ли какая-то статистика, позволяющая понять, колени или голеностопы больше страдают от травм и какой сустав больше нагружен. Допустим, лктевой нагружен явно меньше коленного. А по двум суставам ног не так очевидно всё. Вроде бы голеностоп ниже и бОльшая масса на нём скачет в динамике при каждом шаге, но по различным стабилизирующим движениям может колени и больше нагружены. Всёж изгибающий момент от тазобедренного к голеностопу должен, по-моему, убывать. Это подтверждает и природная разница в толщине сечений.
Да просто задумался. С августа травмированный голеностоп не гружу никак (раз в неделю за продуктами хожу, в остальное время сижу дома, работаю удаленно) но в 3 ноябрьские праздника гулял по паре километров каждый день и  снова заболел сустав и стопа. Но тема не об этом.


----------

